# Massachusetts State BBQ Championship



## QSis (Sep 7, 2006)

This weekend at Lowell, MA. Sept 9, 10, 2006 , the Tsongas Arena 
http://www.lowellma.gov/eventitems/2005-ribn-brews

Saturday is the grilling competition, and Sunday is the real BBQ competition.

It's a great take, with at least 14 microbreweries, tons of BBQ vendors and other vendors selling their wares. Going to be lovely weather, too!

AndyM. and any other BBQ enthusiasts in the area, I hope to see you there! My team is Back 40 BBQ. 

Lee

P.S. please, try not to visit between the hours of 11 a.m, and 1:30 p.m. on Sunday, during the heat of the BBQ battle. We won't be able to talk to you very much during that time.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder, Lee.   I'm going to try to get there but we have a very busy weekend.

Good luck to you and your team.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 7, 2006)

_Good Luck Back Forty BBQ _
_wish I could come root for ya..._

_kadesma _


----------



## jessicacarr (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck, and...SMOKE 'em!
Pun intended.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd go but we have a block party that day.  I have to make 40 lbs of chicken wings and chili for our chili cookoff.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## GB (Sep 8, 2006)

Darn I wish I had seen this earlier. We already have plans this weekend. Best of luck QSis. I can't wait to hear about your gold medal!


----------



## adnan (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck! (that picture looks delicious, got the recipe to that posted somewhere?)


----------



## mudbug (Sep 9, 2006)

Best of luck Qsis!  Sounds like a good time.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 11, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 11, 2006)

adnan said:
			
		

> got the recipe to that posted somewhere?)



Not on your life adnan - that's my bet!


----------



## QSis (Sep 12, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> WHAT HAPPENED?


 
Back 40 came in 5th out of 28 or so teams.  Took a first place in Brisket, though, for the second year in a row.  Got a ribbon in pulled Pork, but the judges didn't care for our chicken (which was the best BBQ chicken I've ever HAD) or our ribs (I agree with the judges on those).

And thanks for asking, jenny! 

I tried to upload a couple of pictures, but it won't let me.  Is there a maximum number of pictures I can have in my attachment file? (or whatever that list of photos is).

Lee


----------



## jennyema (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations!!  I'd love to go next year and sample.

I have no idea about the pics, but I am sure someone else can answer that.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2006)

That's great, Lee.  Congratulations to you and the rest of the Back 40 gang!


----------



## DianeF (Nov 10, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Back 40 came in 5th out of 28 or so teams. Took a first place in Brisket, though, for the second year in a row. Got a ribbon in pulled Pork, but the judges didn't care for our chicken (which was the best BBQ chicken I've ever HAD) or our ribs (I agree with the judges on those).
> 
> Lee


 
Lee, I'm a brand new member here, and only just got to reading your post. I'm not sure if I got to judge your offerings, but I'm a KCBS judge and was up in Lowell for the Ribs 'n Brews competition in September. Beautiful site to hold it and a beautiful weekend! Congrats on your team's achievements! Looking forward to next year!

DianeF


----------



## QSis (Nov 11, 2006)

Welcome to DC, Diane!  

You are probably a member of NEBS (New England BBQ Society), which has a Yahoo group email list that's very active.  Some NEBS members are  now trying to organize a winter competition in New Hampshire, over Martin Luther King weekend in January.  They may be looking for judges for that one.

Welcome aboard!

Lee


----------



## DianeF (Nov 11, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Welcome to DC, Diane!
> 
> You are probably a member of NEBS (New England BBQ Society), which has a Yahoo group email list that's very active. Some NEBS members are now trying to organize a winter competition in New Hampshire, over Martin Luther King weekend in January. They may be looking for judges for that one.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the welcome. No, I'm currently only a KCBS certified judge...not sure how one would become a NEBS member. I'll have to do some research and check it out. Travelling in January up to NH seems a bit of a crap shoot though... cross your fingers for mild weather! 

DianeF


----------



## GB (Nov 11, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Welcome to DC, Diane!
> 
> You are probably a member of NEBS (New England BBQ Society), which has a Yahoo group email list that's very active.  Some NEBS members are  now trying to organize a winter competition in New Hampshire, over Martin Luther King weekend in January.  They may be looking for judges for that one.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted about that competition Qsis. We have a timeshare in NH and hardly ever use it. This would be a GREAT us for it. BBQ in January would make me very happy!!!


----------



## QSis (Nov 12, 2006)

Okay.

Diane, here is the NEBS website.  The annual dues are low, and include a subscription to one of the national BBQ newspapers.  We are always looking for new BBQ-loving members - to cook, to judge and to be Board members! http://www.nebs.org/

Gary, it looks as if the MLK competition will be held at Inn Seasons Resort in Lincoln, NH.  According to the contest organizer, Loon Mountain will have fireworks that weekend, as well as skiing, of course, and snow mobile rentals.  

Not sure about the cooking categories for this one,  but the traditional four categories of Kansas City BBQ Society competition are chicken, ribs, pulled pork and beef brisket.  The latter two require overnight smoking, so a January contest will be a challenge for the competitors.  If I were cooking,  I would most CERTAINLY book a room in the Inn to thaw out in between food prep and smoking!

The contest organizer is talking about a fifth category of chili, and maybe even a chicken wing cook-off on the Saturday night.

This sounds like a fun time!

Lee


----------



## GB (Nov 12, 2006)

Lee that is just what I wanted to hear. Lincoln is just a few minutes from our timeshare. Do you have a link or any more info or is it still on the drawing boards?

Will you be competing? I sure hope so!


----------



## QSis (Nov 12, 2006)

Gary, it's still on the drawing board, but if you want to follow the discussion, join the NEBS yahoo group.

I seriously doubt that I'll be competing under my own team, with me as pit boss that weekend.  I don't find it fun to brave the elements while cooking and sleeping anymore.  I wouldn't mind helping another team, if I got to sleep inside in a bed!  Or maybe judge the competition, if I get that weekend off.

Hope to meet up with you sometime!

Lee


----------



## GB (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you have a link to the yahoo group? I did a search on groups for NEBS and only found a few things about Blues music and a few other random things.

I don't blame you for wanting a warm place to sleep instead of being out there cooking. Hey being a judge would be just as fun IMO 

Yes I would love to meet up. Keep us up to date on information as you know it. I just wrote to my brother and his soon to be fiance to see if they would like to make a weekend out of it and go up with my wife and daughter and me.


----------



## QSis (Nov 13, 2006)

Gary, try this.  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NewEnglandBBQ/

Lee


----------



## GB (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Lee. That worked. My membership is awaiting approval


----------



## mudbug (Nov 13, 2006)

Congrats on your placement, Qsis!  Keep us posted on the upcoming contest in NH.


----------

